# anvedi la arzuffi



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2014)

non so se bossetti sia il colpevole ma sua madre i figli li ha fatti tutti al di fuori del matrimonio?

Yara, pm: "Mamma di Bossetti mente su tutto, illegittimo anche terzo figlio" 
Questo ulteriore elemento farebbe crollare l'affidabilità della Arzuffi e ora gli inquirenti mettono in dubbio le sue dichiarazioni in merito al non aver avvertito il muratore di Mapello dopo il test

08:26 - Anche il terzo figlio di Ester Arzuffi, madre di Giuseppe Bossetti, l'uomo accusato dell'omicidio di Yara Gambirasio, sarebbe stato illegittimo. Secondo "La Stampa" la prova arriva dal test del Dna, anche se la donna continua a negare. Questo ulteriore elemento farebbe crollare l'affidabilità della Arzuffi e ora gli inquirenti mettono in dubbio le sue dichiarazioni in merito al non aver avvertito il muratore di Mapello dopo il test.

Il padre naturale del terzo figlio della Arzulli non è Giovanni Bossetti e neppure Giuseppe Guerinoni, l'autista di Gorno. Il pm letizia Ruggeri durante l'interrogatorio del 6 agosto aveva chiesto al presunto killer di Yara: "Ma lei lo sa che neppure suo fratello è figlio di Giovanni Bossetti?". E la risposta del muratore di Mapello era stata: "No, non so nulla e neppure ci credo. Non può essere vero".

E ora crescono i dubbi degli inquirenti: è possibile che Ester non abbia avvertito il figlio Massimo dopo il test del Dna? La donna si sentiva spesso al telefono con lui, anche dopo il ritrovamento del corpo della 13enne di Brembate. I tabulati indicano una conversazione tra i due alle 19.05 del 26 febbraio 2011, giorno in cui nel campo di Chignolo fu ritrovato il corpo senza vita di Yara Gambirasio.


----------



## aristocat (4 Ottobre 2014)

Sembrano dei casi limite, ancor più in contesti così piccoli e in tempi come quelli.
Si dice spesso che questi sono tempi decadenti, che prima era più forte il concetto di famiglia unita, che adesso si sono persi tutti i valori mentre prima non era così...
Ok, questi sono tempi in cui c'è una scelta maggiore di occasioni per "trasgredire" (sia nel virtuale, sia nel reale), ma le persone senza... buonsenso? quelle ci sono sempre state e sempre ci saranno :condom:

ari


----------

